# Annekathrin Bürger (54) nackt in „Der Rest, der bleibt“ (1991) x 6



## krawutz (24 Apr. 2012)

​


----------



## Punisher (24 Apr. 2012)

Ich hab schon 54-jährige gesehen, die besser in Schuß waren


----------



## Max100 (24 Apr. 2012)

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass die sich auch mal nackig gemacht hat


----------



## Rolli (24 Apr. 2012)

Vielen Dank !!!


----------



## Jone (24 Apr. 2012)

:thx: Au Backe, dass Verfallsdatum der alten Dame ist wirklich schon abgelaufen und mit 54 sollte sie sich mal ein Beispiel an Jamie Lee Curtis nehmen :drip:


----------



## Amos (24 Apr. 2012)

Max100 schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass die sich auch mal nackig gemacht hat



In den 70'ern war war sie im Film "Hostess" noch Ende 30 und sehr zeigefreudig


----------



## kurt666 (24 Apr. 2012)

Danke für diese Rarität !!


----------



## fredclever (24 Apr. 2012)

Wie nett danke dafür.


----------



## enzo100 (24 Apr. 2012)

Wirklich eine Rarität. Danke.


----------



## Bond (25 Apr. 2012)

klasse
danke für die Aufnahmen


----------



## comatron (25 Apr. 2012)

Die Szene passte sehr gut in den Film, das konnte gar nicht anders gespielt werden.:thumbup:


----------



## Motor (27 Apr. 2012)

man bleibt doch nicht ewig jung, ich find sie super danke


----------



## cyruss (27 Apr. 2012)

Super Fotos


krawutz schrieb:


> ​


----------



## Sarafin (28 Apr. 2012)

Hut ab für ihren Mut,sich so zu zeigen


----------



## katerleo (30 Apr. 2012)

Danke für zeigen


----------



## cyreander (3 Mai 2012)

Ich finde sie sexy. Genauso.


----------



## loza_777 (4 Mai 2012)

Sehr mutig und doch sehr natürlich.


----------



## Beata (11 Mai 2012)

Danke für die Fotos.Sie hat Mut bewiesen,da gibt es nichts zu meckern.Sie hat immer noch Ausstrahlung!


----------



## cyreander (9 Juli 2012)

Jeder sieht aus wie er aussieht. Und nicht ale verbringen ihr leben im solarium, fitnesscenter oder bei der pediküre.


----------



## Actros1844 (9 Juli 2012)

Danke


----------



## Chris Töffel (11 März 2013)

Ganz tolle Frau! Danke für die Fotos.


----------



## Sierae (11 März 2013)

:thx:Danke!


----------



## powerranger1009 (11 März 2013)

naja, hätte besser bekleidet sein sollen


----------



## checkers56 (11 März 2013)

unrasiert gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## freerider (12 März 2013)

sehe ich auch so!


----------



## inge50 (2 Nov. 2013)

für das Alter immer noch sehr gut anzusehen, oder??


----------



## Chris Töffel (17 März 2014)

Tolle Fotos einer sehr guten Schauspielerin.


----------



## Assaine (17 März 2014)

puh, das hätte ich jetzt nicht sehen müssen^^


----------



## DavidB (27 Mai 2015)

sehr sehr erotisch, auch mit 54 :drip:


----------



## murkel (15 Aug. 2015)

Wunderschön, dieser Film und diese Szene haben mich schon seinerzeit umgehauen...


----------



## Blickdicht (16 Aug. 2015)

Sehr heisse Milf:thx:


----------



## bLITZMERKER (17 Aug. 2015)

Nie was von gehört!


----------



## wolf1958 (9 Sep. 2015)

naja, einmal ausziehen sollte reichen


----------



## Chris Töffel (24 Nov. 2016)

Danke für die Fotos


----------



## Weltenbummler (25 Nov. 2016)

Anne Kathrin hat einiges zu bieten gehabt.


----------

